# Wilson's Snipe



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone hunt those little boogers anymore? Gonna try it out for the first time in 10 or so years in the morning?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 31, 2015)

Got into some snipe hunting two years ago, got some this year while duck hunting, not sure if it was a Wilson or not.  Sporty little bird


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 31, 2015)

Coming by Champney River on the interstate this morning saw 3-Guys and a Lab hunting them!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

I have in the past, but my spots are no more


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I have in the past, but my spots are no more



I know the pain. Apartment buildings took over my and their little piece of heaven.


----------



## critterslayer (Jan 31, 2015)

They love flooded cow pastures. We killed a couple this season. They are fun to shoot for sure.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 31, 2015)

Butler Island had some truly epic snipe hunting in the 80's.  The duck pools were drawn down leaving excellent habitat and the snipe took it from there.  A dozen of us went up there one day, it sounded like a awar zone, some of the most fun bird hunting I ever had.  The birds would come into the area in flocks of a few birds to groups of 20 or more, great pass shooting and much more challenging than doves. I was wondering if it is still available and how good is it these days?  The season used to be open to the end of February. 

 By the way, when they opened the valves to drain the pools the stripers in the Altamaha would be lined up waiting for prey in the discharge water.


----------



## maconbacon (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm not familiar with them. Look similar to a woodcock. How do you hunt snipe?


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm headed to butler/champney in the morning, I'll provide a report of the findings, as long as King Killer Delete doesn't classify it as cyber scouting, lol.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 1, 2015)

We would jump shoot them, either walk them up or pole a boat @ some mud flats/grass.


----------



## Hunteradams (Feb 1, 2015)

We shoot a lot of them early season when scouting new duck holes.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Those low brass steel #6 or 7's work double duty, slapper rounds or for snipe


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Beta Tau789 said:


> Anyone hunt those little boogers anymore? Gonna try it out for the first time in 10 or so years in the morning?


I dearly love those little birds but the landscape has changed and i don't see as many as i used to. 
I didn't make it over to Alabama last year, but here's my thread from 2013:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=740311


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 1, 2015)

My wife thought I was joking when I said I was snipe hunting until I showed her what they look like and were real.  Guess she thought of the movie "UP"


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 1, 2015)

maconbacon said:


> I'm not familiar with them. Look similar to a woodcock. How do you hunt snipe?



At night...with a pillow case and a cooler full of beer...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

Beta Tau789 said:


> I'm headed to butler/champney in the morning, I'll provide a report of the findings, as long as King Killer Delete doesn't classify it as cyber scouting, lol.



How'd ya come out hoss


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Feb 1, 2015)

There's a few snipe around, Only three guys on the island(including me). I scratched out three, but not like it used to be.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 1, 2015)

critterslayer said:


> They love flooded cow pastures. We killed a couple this season. They are fun to shoot for sure.



If you are in north GA you are seeing woodcocks. They are a blast over a pointer.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 1, 2015)

A couple of girls took me and a buddy snipe hunting one night.  We played along with it from A to Z. We had a blast.

Duck ponds in the process of drawdown are the best for me. You can run your gun hot because they are not real smart.  Just need enough people to keep them stirring. My dove/duck dog thought they stunk and would not fetch. I was embareassed.

I get one or two woodcocks most every evening flying by just standing in my yard. When I jump them in the woods they startle me about as bad as quail. Thick and quick shooting for me where I find them.

Correct me if I am wrong but I think a snipe is almost dove size where a woodcock is quail size. Marsh hens are small bantam size but not as plump breast.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 2, 2015)

A young dove, erratic flying.  

I see the snipe hunting story ended with some girls...


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 2, 2015)

Beta Tau789 said:


> There's a few snipe around, Only three guys on the island(including me). I scratched out three, but not like it used to be.



I'm very sad to hear that, it was probably the best bird hunting available on public land in Georgia at one time.


----------



## critterslayer (Feb 2, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> If you are in north GA you are seeing woodcocks. They are a blast over a pointer.



Yep I'm in the mtns. Me and my buddies flushed and killed Wilson's snipe in a flooded cow pasture this year. I only saw one Woodcock this year, and it was before season, I really was hoping to get one this year though. I have pictures if you doubt my bird ID skills....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 2, 2015)

I've never seen one around here. We have plenty of woodcock at times, but no snipe that I know of. Are they good to eat?


----------



## GLS (Feb 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've never seen one around here. We have plenty of woodcock at times, but no snipe that I know of. Are they good to eat?



You kidding me?  I rank snipe above dove, quail, woodcock, but maybe just below an acorn fed woodie. 
Here's some snipe sauteed in olive oil and butter with the first flush of last summer's chants.  It tastes as good as it looks. Gil


----------

